# P5k SE Motherboard Help



## CrazyMike

Hey guys, 

I'm running a Asus P5k SE Motherboard. I am trying to update my BIOS so i can actually use my SSD properly. After long periods of pulling out my hair, i finally figured out a way to get the Asus Update utility to work. 

While in this utility i can choose how i would like to flash my BIOS. Seeing as i have already downloaded the updated BIOS, i want to flash via file location. When i went to choose the file location, i clicked FLASH. 

Everything was going good until the last section (can't remember what it was) then error popped up. I figured i should restart my computer, but in the process it won't start. I think what had happened is that it erased the ROM file from my motherboard (the file i am trying to replace with updated one) and didn't put it back on. 

If you have followed me thus so far.... could use some help on not only getting my computer running again, but updating the bios properly. 


Thanks.


----------



## StrangleHold

When you downloaded the bios, there are usually 3 files. A flash utility a bios and help file. Sure you picked the right one? Have you tried resetting the bios by the jumper on the board yet? If you have reset the bios and it still doesnt start, its probably bricked.


----------



## CrazyMike

StrangleHold said:


> When you downloaded the bios, there are usually 3 files. A flash utility a bios and help file. Sure you picked the right one? Have you tried resetting the bios by the jumper on the board yet? If you have reset the bios and it still doesnt start, its probably bricked.



LOL hate to hear that. Yeah i just tried disconnecting my power, removing power, pulling the battery, switching the jumper. Reversed process and still nothing.

Any suggestions on what to do now? lol


When i downloaded the file it was only one single ROM file.


----------



## StrangleHold

Cant tell for sure, but the board looks like it has a removable bios chip. Pretty sure its next to the SATA ports. If its bricked, Asus might be able to send you a new one.


----------



## CrazyMike

StrangleHold said:


> Cant tell for sure, but the board looks like it has a removable bios chip. Pretty sure its next to the SATA ports. If its bricked, Asus might be able to send you a new one.



Was just looking at that. I think it is bricked solid. I'll have to email them and see what i can figure out. 

Side note, where can a guy get a 775 board? lol. Seems as it everyone stopped selling them


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont know to many places in Canada. But Newegg and Tiger still have them. Just make sure it supports a Q6600, some dont.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/Category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=13&sel=Detail%3B31_1259_47194_47194,Detail%3B31_174_12359_12359


----------



## CrazyMike

StrangleHold said:


> Dont know to many places in Canada. But Newegg and Tiger still have them. Just make sure it supports a Q6600, some dont.
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/Category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=13&sel=Detail%3B31_1259_47194_47194,Detail%3B31_174_12359_12359



I emailed Asus asking for a BIOS Chip. 

I am not really good at shopping for Motherboards. Do you have any idea what would be the best board i could possibly get?

Best = Latest technology, Latest Chipset, Latest and fastest memory capability, <-- all that jazz. Basically the best 775 board that i could possibly purchase.

Seeing as the 775 boards are outdated, i don;t mind spending $100 - $200 if the board i am buying is better then the P5KSE (was an awesome board in my opinion).


----------



## CrazyMike

Just wanted to put a note out there:


I talked to Asus, i can order the BIOS Chip online.

For anyone else looking for an Asus BIOS chip, here's the link:

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=3082

They actually sell many differ model of chips, plus can order it with the latest BIOS (thank God, so i don't have to try and update my BIOS as soon as i get it).


----------



## StrangleHold

Glad your getting one. I thought it looked like it was removable. It would be a bummer to buy a 775 board at this point.


----------



## CrazyMike

StrangleHold said:


> Glad your getting one. I thought it looked like it was removable. It would be a bummer to buy a 775 board at this point.



What's funny is that Asus and Intel both won't help me look for a board. Asus told me to talk to Intel about finding an ASUS board for my Q6600. Intel told me they cannot recommend any third party boards. 

Regardless, I am ordering the Chip tomorrow, hopefully by the weekend will be here.


----------



## StrangleHold

Be carefull when your installing it. Those little tabs bend easy. Plus make sure you install it the same direction as the old one. Most has the same amount of taps on both sides and you can get it backwards, go figure, lol. 

Over the years I have done it weird ways to get the job done. You can actually take the bios chip out while the computer is running (very carefully). Install a bios chip from a working board to get it to boot, after its running take the chip out, put the bad flashed chip back in it. Use a windows flashing ulity, flash the bios and bingo the bios chip is reflashed and working.


----------



## CrazyMike

StrangleHold said:


> Be carefull when your installing it. Those little tabs bend easy. Plus make sure you install it the same direction as the old one. Most has the same amount of taps on both sides and you can get it backwards, go figure, lol.
> 
> Over the years I have done it weird ways to get the job done. You can actually take the bios chip out while the computer is running (very carefully). Install a bios chip from a working board to get it to boot, after its running take the chip out, put the bad flashed chip back in it. Use a windows flashing ulity, flash the bios and bingo the bios chip is reflashed and working.



Good to know! thanks for the info. 

I was reading up on how to actually go about replacing it. It says to use a tool designed for this, is it really nessesary? By the looks of it, it looks as if you just pull back from the top knotch, being sure not to apply to much pressure. Once out, the new one is knotched the same as the old one, so just put the bottom in first then move to the top of the chip. Those tabs do look flimsy. 

When ordering it, it says it comes with the latest BIOS. I shouldn't have to flash at all, should i? Should just be able to plug and play kind of deal, no?


----------



## StrangleHold

No, you should not have to flash it. It should have the latest bios on it.


----------



## CrazyMike

Alright, so quick question.



I got my new BIOS Chip in (did this all a while ago, but have been too busy to post on here). Put my new BIOS chip in, booted up fine. I went to go on the internet and it wouldn't allow me to connect for some reason. So as i sat there trying to figure this stuff out (eventually getting frustrated and giving up) a message popped up about registering my windows. 

First off, makes sense but, seeing as i put a new BIOS chip in, i now need to reinstall my windows don't i? As well, this is probably the reason why my internet wasn't working huh?

Here's the details of what's going on with my internet:

Will not detect any type of connection to the internet. The connection comes up, but comes up "unidentified" and will limit the connection. As i have check the connection with my router (reset and all), checked the settings in my BIOS (lan settings and such), updated my drivers and what not. None of this worked. I even searched around the net, finding some solution of disabling some sort of "bonjour" process, but no effect took place. 

The only thing i can think of is it has to do with me having to reinstall windows. 


Any help would be nice. Stranglehold? lol


----------



## johnb35

Make sure the date and time is correct in the bios, as a lot of issues will arise because of that.


----------



## CrazyMike

johnb35 said:


> Make sure the date and time is correct in the bios, as a lot of issues will arise because of that.



I have already done so.


----------



## johnb35

Is it the latest bios version for your board?  And are you sure its the right chip needed?


----------



## CrazyMike

I own the Asus P5K SE Motherboard. When talking to Asus they gave me step by step instructions on where and how to order the chip (over the phone). 

1) went to this site:   http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3855
2) select my motherboard (asus P5K SE) in the "Model Name" area 
3) click purchase

All chips sent will have the latest version of BIOS

I am thinking that i just need to reinstall and will be fine. Kind of curious why though the internet wouldn't work. Just weird to me. I'm not even sure if reinstalling windows will help with that one.


----------



## StrangleHold

Kinda weird. Try going into device manager, Find your LAN connection. Right click on it, pick uninstall. Reboot and let windows reinstall it. Then see if it will connect. Plus like johnb35 said, not only the time, make sure the date is right.


----------



## CrazyMike

StrangleHold said:


> Kinda weird. Try going into device manager, Find your LAN connection. Right click on it, pick uninstall. Reboot and let windows reinstall it. Then see if it will connect. Plus like johnb35 said, not only the time, make sure the date is right.



Date/Time is right (i adjusted it from start).
I have already done so with the LAN Connection driver. First tried updating, then removed and reinstalled, same result.


----------



## StrangleHold

You got it working yet or tried anything else?


----------



## CrazyMike

Can't figure this one out. Looks like what i'll have to do is resort to reinstalling windows and giving that a try. Will be doing this weekend (hopefully) and will get back to you. In the mean time if you think of anything to try, let me know.


----------



## CrazyMike

So I just reinstalled Windows and this problem still exists. 

Problem:

I installed a new BIOS chip (i bricked the old one). Could not connect to the internet. Reinstalled windows thinking that there was a clash between the new BIOS chip and windows (problem still there). 

1) As far as i know i have the latest version of BIOS (it was sent with it on the chip)
2) I have the correct date / time
3) have tried reinstalling windows
4) tried reinstalling my onboard LAN conntroller driver. 
5) Restarted my modem

What happens is it shows up as "Unidentified network" and limits the connection (Cannot connect to the internet). It use to work fine until i installed this chip. Internet still works on ever other device i have. I even tried changing ports on my modem. 

Please, any suggestions on what to do/try to fix this?


----------



## CrazyMike

*BUMP*


Can anyone help a guy out


----------



## johnb35

Wireless or lan connection?  I would say this is definately a weird issue...


----------



## CrazyMike

I am using the onboard LAN connection. 

It's almost as if it is not seeing a connection, possible hardware issue? But i have no idea how that would be damaged. All i did was brick my chip. 

I have tried to find others with the same problem. I might result in buying a PCI controller and trying that. If i find a cheap one. Just to see if it will work.


----------



## johnb35

That would be an idea, its possible the onboard lan is bad now.  Usually you can go to your local repair shop and find them for a few dollars.


----------



## CrazyMike

Do you have any suggestions in what i can try before i do such thing?

Reason i ask is because i am in the middle of building my new PC, so actually going out and buying a PCI board is kind of pointless on my part. I am buying a new MOBO anyway. All of my old hardware is going to be put into a case and given to a friend. I am sure i can pick up some sort of board just to replace this one for really cheap price. Or like i said, buy a PCI controller.


----------



## johnb35

If you are going to give it to someone then just find a pci network card and see if it works correctly.  If you lived in the states, I have 3 of them just sitting around waiting to be used, I would give you one.


----------



## CrazyMike

johnb35 said:


> If you are going to give it to someone then just find a pci network card and see if it works correctly.  If you lived in the states, I have 3 of them just sitting around waiting to be used, I would give you one.



thank you but i live in Canada. I will just go buy one and give it a shot.


----------



## JLuchinski

Check out Kijiji, always cheap parts on there. Is there any light when you connect the LAN cable? I have always had to install the LAN drivers from the motherboard disc after installing Windows with Asus boards, all other drivers install fine.


----------



## CrazyMike

JLuchinski said:


> Check out Kijiji, always cheap parts on there. Is there any light when you connect the LAN cable? I have always had to install the LAN drivers from the motherboard disc after installing Windows with Asus boards, all other drivers install fine.



Lights (green and orange) are up and running yes. I tried that too (installing drivers from disc). lol i think it's a lost cause.


----------

